#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Zwarte Primer/Poedercoating tbv. Allu.

## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Voor een tijdelijke toepassing van een truss carre hebben we de opgave om 10x 3 meter x30D en 4x 90G hoek X30D zwart te maken.

Nu zijn de oplossingen hiervoor ver uiteenlopend.

Iemand ervaring met deze klus en eventueel tips of adressen hiervoor?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zou de truss tegen verkoop prijs verhuren, en de zaak zwart schilderen met hamerslag/hammerrite.

kleine stukjes ijzer etc kun je "zwarten" door het roodgloiend te stoken, en dan in de afgewerkte motorolie ONDER dompelen.

----------


## ronny

ik zie je al een ganse brug van 3m warm stoken en dan onderdompelen in de motorolie. Ook niet bepaald handig.

----------


## jakobjan

Moet de trus tijdelijk Zwart gemaakt worden?????

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> ik zie je al een ganse brug van 3m warm stoken en dan onderdompelen in de motorolie. Ook niet bepaald handig.



er stond dus kleine stukjes, ...Ik verhuur ook leesbrillen, btw

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Hij blijft natuurlijk gewoon zwart.

----------


## Barthez

Ik voorzie over een maandje of 1 / 2 een topic met de vraag of iemand weet hoe je zwarte hammerite van je alu truss afkrijgt [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Rudy,

Ik zou de truss pas zwart maken na de installatie ervan. (1 keer meegemaakt dat er reeds
zwartgespoten truss vervoerd moest worden, t geheel kwam alu kleurig aan  :Wink: 
Truss kan je heel goed zwart spuiten met lakken als dinitrol. Dit is een zwarte carrosserie-
lak die in een paar minuten droog is, hittebestendig en matzwart.

Als je dit gebruikt op aluminium zonder eerst te ontvetten is het na een tijdje er gewoon
af te halen. (ik heb een keer de binnenkant van een flightcase zwart gespoten, incl. 
casemaker profiel. Als je over het profiel veegt, neem je in stukken zo de verf er af. Dit kan je natuurlijk ook met bijv. een luchtspuit doen.)

Succes!

----------


## MC Party

Ik zou het gewoon laten poedercoaten. Is super strak en zo kan het ook na de klus nog gewoon een tijdje mee.

Ik heb bij een serre bouwer gewerkt en daar lieten ze het altijd doen door Jonkman coatings. 
Voor meer info moet je maar even een mailtje sturen.

Martin

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Rudy,
bij poedercaoten wordt de truss nog wel eens te heet "opgestookt" en dat heeft nadelige invloed op de sterkteeiegenschappen. 
Ik mee dat 300 graden maximaal toelaatbaar is. 
En dat is heel wat anders dan het "roodgloeiend"-staal verhaal van Mac. Dat NOOIT (laten) doen!
In de laatste wijzingingsvoorstellen voor de Amerikaanse ANSI-truss-norm wordt het grootste gedeelte aan de poedercaoting-temperaturen gewijd.
En er zijn nogal wat poedercoaters die er niet al te voorzichtig mee omgaan, of zoals AV al verteld er een potje van maken en je reinste los-bladerende rommel afleveren. Mijn ervaring is dat in elk geval ook.
Qua levering "dichttimmeren" met alles wat je hierover van de trussfabrikant te horen of aanbevolen krijgt.

----------


## Robert

> citaat:ik zou de truss tegen verkoop prijs verhuren



Ik denk niet dat dat erg gemakkelijk zal zijn Gerard :-)

----------


## som

dat nagenoeg alle verf van dit soort aluminium weer snel loskomt komt omdat het ganodiseerd is, moet het echt vast; stralen, maar wel met beleid anders is je materiaaldikte kapot en daarmee ook de draagkracht.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> .....nagenoeg alle verf van dit soort aluminium weer snel loskomt komt omdat het ganodiseerd is, moet het echt vast.....



Hallo som,
weet je wel wat anodiseren is? [:I]
je moet geen dingen beweren waarvan je niet weet waar het over gaat!  :Frown: 

met dat nooit te 'ruig' stralen vanwege de wanddiktes heb je natuurlijk wel gelijk, maar ook het stralen op zich gaat echt een brug te ver bij de voorbehandeling voor poedercoaten. [} :Smile: ]
(enne: had je geld over ofzo? 
een truss laten stralen is heel wat lastiger en kost heeeel wat meer dan grote oppervlaktes aan roestig of vuil staal.)  [:X]

----------


## DidierB

Hmmz, correct me if i'm wrong, maar je kan iets toch laten zwart-anodiseren? En dan zou het echt permanent en slijtvast zijn?

Naar het schijnt doet EML dit met de vliegframes van hun Adamson. Hun trussen zijn gewoon dmv poedercoating zwartgemaakt, en de onze ook.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Gast1401081

ja, dat kan. Alu is te anodiseren door er meteen na het produceren een folie op te plakken, en tijdens het behanden met een UV-licht te bestralen, waardoor er , voor dat de oxidatielaag ontstaat, een kleur aan te brengen is. Handig voor frontjes, etc, lastig voor truss...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mac,
ik ken dat folie-procede niet. 
wordt dat folie electrisch geladen tijdens die uv bstraling?
tenslotte heeft anodiseren iets met electrische ladingen te maken, anode en kathode enzo....
en wat je hier beschrijft klinkt een beetje als een soort ets-procedé.
en
2 DidierB:
"permanent en slijtvast" totdat iets dieper reikt dan de paar micrometer die de anodiseerlaag diep is:
de eerste de beste goed aangedraaide vleugelbout van een G-clamp drukt al door die toplaag heen 
en daar verschijnt de welbekende zilverkleurige laag weer aan de oppervlakte.
Kortom, alles wat scherp is kan die minieme toplaag gemakkelijk doordringen.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dus eigenlijk kan ik ze net zo goed grondig laten spuiten door een auto-lak spuiter als dat ik ze voor veel ste veel geld laat poedercoaten?!

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Dus eigenlijk kan ik ze net zo goed grondig laten spuiten door een auto-lak spuiter als dat ik ze voor veel ste veel geld laat poedercoaten?!



Rudi, bel lex van HGL eens want die heeft wel een adres wara je dat kunt laten spuiten!! Hij had het over een of andere Driessen...

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> ...



Ja ik bedoel dat van die coating, hij heeft in die showroom ook allerlei gekleurde delen staan ...

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



ja weet ik.....
eeh geoxideerd, al dan niet kunstmatig, slip of the keyboard[B)]
en een stukje truss kan je prima laten stralen of parelen in een glasparelstraat.
vergeet niet dat ook straaltechniek vooruit gaat :Wink: 
kost wel wat ja...

----------

